# Bribie - The Passage - 24/6 am



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm thinking around 0700-0730, but can go earlier or later if others want to come for a paddle. Want to head as far north as I can whilst trolling, and then drift down the white patch dropoffs and flick some plastics while the tide is falling. Looks like it will be a bit windy, but I *NEED* to get some blood on this yak to make my wife give me more tokens for the future. 

Right at the end of Sunderland Drive (Banksia Beach) there is a toilet block and a 'semi' boat ramp. Not many people use this any more, (or know about it) but it looks like a great spot to set the yak off from. Also houses opposite which should give some 'security' to the cars.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Cancelled for now. Fingers crossed seabreeze gets it wrong today and the winds calm down


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I went out in the carport last knight to pack my gear.......it was raining and the wind was blowing cold......nup some other time.

Actually it didnt look too bad early on but the winds picking up now.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

wind is a bit funny up this way. pretty ordinary earlier on this morning, but the gusts have calmed down. Just went for a quick drive up to whitepatch to sus it out and it looks good. going to head out in about 1-2 hours after getting some brownie points and helping out with the housework


----------

